

Timetric Makes Web Data Useful with Time Series Analysis - tow21
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/08/timetric.php

======
pj
I'm really having trouble understanding the value here. Is there something
more to this company than line charts?

~~~
jedc
There's a lot of value in being a central storehouse for a LOT of data, in my
opinion. Combine that with tools to easily do the comparisons (correlations,
regressions, etc.) between different sets of data then adds a huge amount of
value to a lot of people. Business/financial types in particular...

I admit to being biased, though; I know the founders and they're all really
great and wicked smart guys. :)

~~~
adw
(Disclaimer: I'm one of the Timetric team, though I don't recognise myself
from Jed's description!)

There's also the API and the ability to build models which get updated when
the underlying data's updated. Timetric is much more a time series database
with visualization on the top than it's a visualization service which
incidentally happens to be a data store.

If anyone out there needs a time series database backend for something they're
building, get in touch with us: we'd love to talk with you.

------
imp
What would be cool is if you could give them a link to a data set online and
they would take care of tracking it's changes over time. They could poll the
data every day or hour and take care of the data storage and overhead involved
with all that. Might add more value to the time-series graphs.

~~~
adw
That'll be happening really soon - in fact, it works under the covers, and
we're using it on some data (like
<http://timetric.com/series/DMrAf_pQRj6jeItUKxpXGQ/>). It's just not in the UI
yet. (You can import data from URLs already; it's the periodic updating we've
not publicised.

(I'm one of the team behind Timetric.)

~~~
imp
Cool, thanks. Looking forward to it.

------
cjoh
Puzzled as to why they left out RSS from their supported data formats. Sure
would be neat to be able to plug in an RSS feed and see how often it updates.

~~~
adw
(Again, I'm one of the Timetric team.)

We've not so much left it out as not got round to it yet! Counting the number
of entries - is that what you're after? - is a nice idea: we were thinking
more of a series of values a-la RSS-CB
(<http://www.cbwiki.net/wiki/index.php/RSS-CBMain>), but it sounds like they'd
both be good things to do.

~~~
cjoh
Yah. I mean, ideally what I want is to use it with Twitter. Let me plug in an
RSS feed for a search term, and then see its frequency over time.

------
pclark
what do people think?

